# Happy BDay Lauranazario!!!



## SDLX Master

*Although I already wished you a good one on PM, 
I think it's only right to remind the community 
that it is the big day of a WR old-timer.
Happy Birthday again! *​


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Old-timer!  (I'm not sure Laura will appreciate being called an _old-timer_, SDLX.  Oops, I just did it again, didn't I?)


----------



## danalto

Once again...HAPPY B/DAY, Laurita!


----------



## Vanda

Laurinha again and again!!!


bisous


----------



## lauranazario

Thank you, all!

_"Old-timer", "old-school", "old friend"_... I don't mind being called any of these by people who say it with affection (and mean it!). 

Thanks again for the B-day wishes... it's great to feel welcome here at WR!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Calambur

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Laura!
(Por si no te acordás...: mirá el lío que hicieron tus ancentros).


----------



## ILT

¡Feliz cumpleaños Laurita!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querida y admirada Laurita, dice un refrán que "nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena".  Aunque llego con un poquito de demora, no puedo dejar de expresarte mis mejores deseos.  Para mí tu has sido siempre una gran estrella del foro de WR.  Recuerdo con profunda gratitud como guiaste mis torpes pasos cuando comencé a participar en WR y lo hiciste siempre con mucha paciencia y amabilidad.

Por tus profundos conocimientos, por tus valiosos aportes, y por ser un extraordinario ser humano, esta cubana agradecida te hace llegar un abrazo muy grande.
Soledad


----------



## Mirlo

Laura, siempre un placer el encontrarte en el foro.
Como dijo Soledad, nunca es tarde...
¡Muchísimas felicidades!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Feliz cumpleaños.


----------

